# 300zx turbo questions



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm just going to keep this thread cause I know I'm going to find alot of questions. I have one of those haynes books but it doesn't really tell you how things work or what to look for if something doesn't work, just how to take it apart. 
1. On the struts on the rear, there is an upside down "cup" that moves up and down on the strut. Is this supposed to cover something and is simply broken away or does it supposed to move freely. I would think its supposed to be attached somewhere but on both sides passenger and driver, this cup moves freely up and down. I believe it is what is causing a rubbing or dragging noise when I turn or hit certain speeds. 
2. How do you know if the ride adjustment switch actually works? I switch it back and forth but don't really feel anything. Maybe its such a small adjustment i can't tell.
3. What does anyone elses stock turbo gauge read? Mine usually stays at about the middle mark between -7 and 0.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

1. Combination dust boot and bump stop. It shouldn't move. It should be static at the top.
2. If you feel a difference, it works. But chances of you having working adjustable shocks after all these years is slim to none. Are the shocks original?
3. It should read about -7 while idling. It should go up to some positive number when you're boosting hard.


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

The shocks are stock, I'm not sure if its the original set though. The whole car just feels...springy. Is there anything I can do about it? Or any way to turn it off so that the ride will be set to a normal setting? I wouldn't think the normal setting would be so bouncy.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's "bouncey," it's probably not due to the electrical part of the system, but likely the struts/shocks themselves and/or the coil springs are worn out and due for replacement. The problem is if they are still available from Nissan, they are VERY expensive (Almost $1000 ea. MSRP for the front struts!). Your best bet would be to convert them to non-electronic sturts. KYB offers a conversion kit for such a purpose.


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

Could I not just go out and get some after market springs, struts, shocks, etc? Rather than deal with some conversion. Can someone link me to the conversion or some kind of info on it?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

smj999smj said:


> If it's "bouncey," it's probably not due to the electrical part of the system, but likely the struts/shocks themselves and/or the coil springs are worn out and due for replacement.


Bingo!


smj999smj said:


> The problem is if they are still available from Nissan, they are VERY expensive (Almost $1000 ea. MSRP for the front struts!).


They aren't and haven't been for several years. The oil they originally used was put on the EPA "no-no" list a while back.


smj999smj said:


> Your best bet would be to convert them to non-electronic sturts. KYB offers a conversion kit for such a purpose.


KYB shocks are crap for the Z31. Might as well save yourself the $10 or whatever per shock and buy Monroes if you want crap shocks. Or spend the same money and buy one of the other good brands (Tokico is my preference, but I keep hearing Bilstein are good as well).



eishiba said:


> Could I not just go out and get some after market springs, struts, shocks, etc? Rather than deal with some conversion. Can someone link me to the conversion or some kind of info on it?


The "conversion" isn't a conversion. Not really sure what he's referring to. Any aftermarket shocks sold to fit the Z31 will fit the Z31. There is no "conversion kit" required.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Never had a Z so I can't speak for KYB's in them, but I've used KYB G2's in a lot of differant vehicles, including several Nissans, and have been very satisfied with them. Per KYB's catalog, appendix C: Nissan 300ZX 84-89 with Electonically Controlled Variable Shock Absorber: Conversion kit #108A (1 required) is necessary to convert entire vehicle. The original rear shock bumpers are not reusable. The kit is essentially a couple of rebound bumpers and some spacers. You can get a look at it at Rockauto.com. KYB and Tokico are both OEM suppliers of struts and shocks to Nissan. 

http://www.kyb.com/pdf/Appendix.pdf


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Yeah. It's not really much of a "conversion" kit.

Amazon.com: KYB KIT108A Shock Kit: Automotive

Friend had a Z31 with the KYBs and Eibach springs.
My Z31 had the Tokico Blues with Eibach springs.

His car just felt sloppy all around. He even had new bushings while mine were about a decade old at the time. Just felt like garbage.


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

So if the shock adjustment doesn't work on the car cause its too old, does that mean it may be stuck in either soft or fine? If I were to get new springs and everything would the car always be in one of the other settings other than normal? Or is there a way to keep the setting normal? 
Oh and my turbo gauge when I accelerate hard gets to about 0. No higher.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The original shocks/strut valves were electronically controlled. When you switch to the standard type non-electronic struts, the electronic feature is unplugged and thus disabled. Your suspension will be the same as a Z with standard suspension.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

If the shocks are too old to work, they're probably worn out and leaking internally, and probably externally. Basically, they're crap and worthless. "Soft" mode would be firmer than blown out shocks.


----------

